# الابن البكر الذى قدمه ابراهيم



## The Dragon Christian (4 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه 
ممكن من الاخوة الرد علي هذه الشبهه 




> السؤال الوحيد الباقى-بالنسبة للابن البكر الذى قدمه ابراهيم للذبح ونال من الله العهد لأجله-قلت لك فى مشاركة سابقة ان علماء المسلمين 00اتهموا اليهود بوضع اسم اسحاق فى هذا النص حسدا لأخوانهم -بنى اسماعيل-واستدلوا على ذلك بان النص يقول:خذابنك بكرك- ومن المعلوم ان البكر يكون هو أول الذرية-وهو اسماعيل- لأن اسحاق هو المولود الثانى لابراهيم- ثم لما تم اكتشاف مخطوطات -قمران- ظهر فيها أن النص ليس فيه اسحاق- فقط- خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه !- لكننى وجدت اجابتك تقتصر على نقل النص كاملا من سفر التكوين - دون الاجابة على استدلالات المعترضين- فان أمكنك 00اعطنى اجابة مقنعة00وان لم يمكن 00فليست هذه المسئلة طلب رئيسى عندى - المهم عندى هو أن الله لايترك الكذاب0وقد اتفقنا عليها-ولك منى الف تحية


 
وشكرا للجميع الرب يبارك الخدمه


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ارجو الرد علي الشبهه*

*ومين قال ان اسحق لم يكن بكرا تعالى نطبق كلام الكتاب المقدس على اسحق
**«قَدِّسْ لِي كُلَّ بِكْرٍ، كُلَّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِنَ النَّاسِ وَمِنَ الْبَهَائِمِ. إِنَّهُ لِي»*
*فاسحق بلغة الكتاب هو بكرا لانه فاتح رحم امه سارة *
*بالنسبة للابن الوحيد يرد علينا سفر العبرانين ويشرح لينا *
*17 بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ مُجَرَّبٌ. قَدَّمَ الَّذِي قَبِلَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ، وَحِيدَهُ*
*18 الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ: «إِنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ».*
*فاسحق هو الوحيد الذى له المواعيد وهكذا يقصد الله وهكذا شرح لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول بان اسحق** وحيد ابراهيم من حيث الموعد لا يوجد له ابناء اخرين قد وهبوا الوعد غير اسحق ونفس الكلام مكتوب فى سفر التكوين*
*والكلمة وحيده ليها معانى اعمق من انه ليس له اخوات اخرين من ابراهيم بل الابن الفريد الابن الذى لا يقدر ان يبدل اقرا كدا من قاموس ثاير*









*الجزء الاسلامى بسرعة
لا يوجد اسم الذبيح فى القران
بل اكبر صحابة محمد قالوا بان الذبيح وابن الموعد هو اسحق
فماعلاقتنا بشوية مراهقين مش لاقيين حاجة يقولوها غير اتهام كلمة الله الصادقة بالكذب ليصدقوا كذبهم 
*​
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ارجو الرد علي الشبهه*

*ثانيا ليا تعليق بسيط لم يكن بنى اسماعيل اخوة ابدا لبنى اسرائيل
اسماعيل هو اخو اسحق  من الجارية وطرد من حضرة ابيه واسرائيل هم نسل يعقوب
فماعلاقة يعقوب باسماعيل اخو اسحق 
يعنى دا شغل استنطاع وبيرمى جتتهم بالعافية 
اسباط اسرائيل اخوة فقط ولا يدخل بينهم اممى غريب وثنى امثال العرب *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ارجو الرد علي الشبهه*

البكر هو فاتح الرحم
يعني أول مولود من الرحم
أول مولود لأمه
و لكن ليس للأب
فيمكن ان يكون للأب 10 أبكار من 10 زوجات !!


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
الرجاء طرح الشبهات في القسم المخصص لها


----------



## holiness (5 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معك اخي الحبيب .. 

هل المعترض يعترض على عدم وجود اسم اسحق ؟؟ 
وذلك بسبب نبؤة محمد !! 
عجيب امرهم 
يعني اليهود حرفوا توراتهم عشان نبؤة محمد !! 

هذه الصورة من الترجمة السبعينية و اسم اسحق موجود 





هذا من السبعينية اي قبل الاسلام 
فما حجتهم الان ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأخ ابا القاسم ، على فرض انك لست مدلس كما عهدت في أمانتك وعلى فرض ان كل المشكلة لديك هى قلة علم بهذا الموضوع او إختلاط المعلومات الإسلامية بالمسيحية فمنعتك عن صفاء الذهن الذي يجعلك تذهب للكتاب المقدس بمفرده وترى ما فيه سأبدأ معك

أولاً : كما قلت أن كل من أسحق و إسماعيل بكراً وهذا صحيح نظرياً ولكن القاسم هنا والفيصل هو " الوعد " نفسه هل كان في وقت سارة أم وقت هاجر ؟ لنر الكتاب ماذا يقول ،،،

التكوين ، الأصحاح 15


عهد الله مع أبرام
 1- بعد هذه الامور صار كلام الرب الى ابرام في الرؤيا قائلا لا تخف يا ابرام انا ترس لك اجرك كثير جدا.
 2- فقال ابرام ايها السيد الرب ماذا تعطيني و انا ماض عقيما و مالك بيتي هو اليعازر الدمشقي.
 3- و قال ابرام ايضا انك لم تعطني نسلا و هوذا ابن بيتي وارث لي.
 4- فاذا كلام الرب اليه قائلا لا يرثك هذا بل الذي يخرج من احشائك هو يرثك.
 5- ثم اخرجه الى خارج و قال انظر الى السماء و عد النجوم ان استطعت ان تعدها و قال له هكذا يكون نسلك.
 6- فامن بالرب فحسبه له برا.
 7- و قال له انا الرب الذي اخرجك من اور الكلدانيين ليعطيك هذه الارض لترثها.
 8- فقال ايها السيد الرب بماذا اعلم اني ارثها.
 9- فقال له خذ لي عجلة ثلثية و عنزة ثلثية و كبشا ثلثيا و يمامة و حمامة.
 10- فاخذ هذه كلها و شقها من الوسط و جعل شق كل واحد مقابل صاحبه و اما الطير فلم يشقه.
 11- فنزلت الجوارح على الجثث و كان ابرام يزجرها.
 12- و لما صارت الشمس الى المغيب وقع على ابرام سبات و اذا رعبة مظلمة عظيمة واقعة عليه.
 13- فقال لابرام اعلم يقينا ان نسلك سيكون غريبا في ارض ليست لهم و يستعبدون لهم فيذلونهم اربع مئة سنة.
 14- ثم الامة التي يستعبدون لها انا ادينها و بعد ذلك يخرجون باملاك جزيلة.



*

*وهنا الرب حدد هذا النسل أنه هو النسل الذي سيستعبد في أرض غريبة 400 عام ولا يخفى على قاصِ او دانِ انهم هم الأسباط الإثنى عشر وهذا الأسباط هى من نسل من ؟*
*معروف يوسف و إخوته ابناء ليعقوب إبن إسحق إبن إبراهيم ، وهذا يدل حرفياً أن الوعد لإسحق قبل أن ينجب إبراهيم من الأساس فهو لم ينجب إسماعيل بعد ولم ينجب إسحق طبعاً *​*هـذه أول شــهـــادة حــرفــيــة لإســحـــق أنه هـو الـذي وعـد به الـرب إبـراهـيـم ( 1 )



*​*فلنكمل ،،،*

*
يبدأ الأصحاح السادس عشر بالخطأ الذي وقعت فيه سارة وهو التسرع وعدم الثقة في كلام الرب الإله و بداية تنفيذ المخطط بحكمة البشر الخاطئة فيحدثنا الكتاب المقدس ...



 1- و اما ساراي امراة ابرام فلم تلد له و كانت لها جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر.
2- فقالت ساراي لابرام هوذا الرب قد امسكني عن الولادة ادخل على جاريتي لعلي ارزق منها بنين فسمع ابرام لقول ساراي.
 3- فاخذت ساراي امراة ابرام هاجر المصرية جاريتها من بعد عشر سنين لاقامة ابرام في ارض كنعان و اعطتها لابرام رجلها زوجة له.
 4- فدخل على هاجر فحبلت و لما رات انها حبلت صغرت مولاتها في عينيها.
 5- فقالت ساراي لابرام ظلمي عليك انا دفعت جاريتي الى حضنك فلما رات انها حبلت صغرت في عينيها يقضي الرب بيني و بينك.
 6- فقال ابرام لساراي هوذا جاريتك في يدك افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك فاذلتها ساراي فهربت من وجهها.
 7- فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية على العين التي في طريق شور.
 8- و قال يا هاجر جارية ساراي من اين اتيت و الى اين تذهبين فقالت انا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي.
 9- فقال لها ملاك الرب ارجعي الى مولاتك و اخضعي تحت يديها.
 10- و قال لها ملاك الرب تكثيرا اكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة.
 11- و قال لها ملاك الرب ها انت حبلى فتلدين ابنا و تدعين اسمه اسماعيل لان الرب قد سمع لمذلتك.
 12- و انه يكون انسانا وحشيا يده على كل واحد و يد كل واحد عليه و امام جميع اخوته يسكن.
 13- فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها انت ايل رئي لانها قالت اههنا ايضا رايت بعد رؤية.
 14- لذلك دعيت البئر بئر لحي رئي ها هي بين قادش و بارد.
 15- فولدت هاجر لابرام ابنا و دعا ابرام اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل.
 16- و كان ابرام ابن ست و ثمانين سنة لما ولدت هاجر اسماعيل لابرام*



*هنا كما رأينا تدخلت ساراي بالحكمة البشرية لتنجب أولادا من جاريتها هاجر ( فأين الله في هذه القصة ؟ ) هل قال الله هنا لإبرام ان يأخذ هاجر زوجة له ؟ بالطبع لا !!*





*فلنكمل ،،،*

*نقرأ في الأصحاح السابع عشر تأكيد على ان الوعد هو بإسحق وحده بل وتأكيد أوضح من ذي قبل فنقرأ ..*



* وعد الله لسارة
 15- و قال الله لابراهيم ساراي امراتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي بل اسمها سارة.
 16- و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون.
 17- فسقط ابراهيم على وجهه و ضحك و قال في قلبه هل يولد لابن مئة سنة و هل تلد سارة و هي بنت تسعين سنة.
 18- و قال ابراهيم لله ليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك.
 19- فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا و تدعو اسمه اسحق و اقـــــيـــــم عـــــــهـــــدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده.
 20- و اما اسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه ها انا اباركه و اثمره و اكثره كثيرا جدا اثني عشر رئيسا يلد و اجعله امة كبيرة.
 21- و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية.
 22- فلما فرغ من الكلام معه صعد الله عن ابراهيم.*


*وهنا نتأكد حرفيا من أن الوعد هو بإسحق فقط وليس اسماعيل بأي شكل ...*


*وفي الأصحاح لاثامن عشر يُكَرَر الوعد لسارة مرة اخرى فنقرأ :*

*
 9- و قالوا له اين سارة امراتك فقال ها هي في الخيمة.
 10- فقال اني ارجع اليك نحو زمان الحياة و يكون لسارة امراتك ابن و كانت سارة سامعة في باب الخيمة و هو وراءه.
 11- و كان ابراهيم و سارة شيخين متقدمين في الايام و قد انقطع ان يكون لسارة عادة كالنساء.
 12- فضحكت سارة في باطنها قائلة ابعد فنائي يكون لي تنعم و سيدي قد شاخ.
 13- فقال الرب لابراهيم لماذا ضحكت سارة قائلة افبالحقيقة الد و انا قد شخت.
 14- هل يستحيل على الرب شيء في الميعاد ارجع اليك نحو زمان الحياة و يكون لسارة ابن.
 15- فانكرت سارة قائلة لم اضحك لانها خافت فقال لا بل ضحكت.*



*ونتابع ايضاً الأصحاح الحاديث والعشرون فنجد ولادة اسحاق وختانه ومن بعدها يأتي دور قصة طرد هاجر وتأكيد الله عليها فنقرأ ،،،*


* 9- و رات سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لابراهيم يمزح.
 10- فقالت لابراهيم اطرد هذه الجارية و ابنها لان ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق. ( سألتك في المرة السابقة أن الله لم يقل لإبراهيم ولا أكد له ان يأخذ هاجر زوجة له بل كان كلام سارة فقط ولم يتدخل الله ولكن هنا بعد أن طلبت سارة ان يتم طرد هاجر أكد الله على هذا الفعل )
 11- فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني ابراهيم لسبب ابنه.
 12- فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام و من اجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل.( الله يؤكد لإبراهيم على كلام سارة عكس المرة السابقة ويؤكد أيضا أن النسل هو بإسحق )
 13- و ابن الجارية ايضا ساجعله امة لانه نسلك.
 14- فبكر ابراهيم صباحا و اخذ خبزا و قربة ماء و اعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على كتفها و الولد و صرفها فمضت و تاهت في برية بئر سبع.
 15- و لما فرغ الماء من القربة طرحت الولد تحت احدى الاشجار.
 16- و مضت و جلست مقابله بعيدا نحو رمية قوس لانها قالت لا انظر موت الولد فجلست مقابله و رفعت صوتها و بكت.






هنا نأتي الى النقطة الحاسمة تماماً في القصة والتي تنهيها تماما وتقلعها من جذورها ألا وهو عدم وجود اسماعيل ولا أمه هاجر مع ابراهيم من الأساس ( أصلا ) ومع ذلك الله يكلم ابراهيم عن ابن له ليصعده محرقة له ، فهل كان يكلمه عن إسحق الموجود الوحيد بين يديه أم إسماعيل الذي مضى هو وامه وتاها في برية بئر سبع بل وكان يموت امام أمه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ld: )


نقرأ ..

 1- و حدث بعد هذه الامور ان الله امتحن ابراهيم فقال له يا ابراهيم فقال هانذا.
 2- فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق و اذهب الى ارض المريا و اصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك.
 3- فبكر ابراهيم صباحا و شد على حماره و اخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه و اسحق ابنه و شقق حطبا لمحرقة و قام و ذهب الى الموضع الذي قال له الله.
 4- و في اليوم الثالث رفع ابراهيم عينيه و ابصر الموضع من بعيد.
 5- فقال ابراهيم لغلاميه اجلسا انتما ههنا مع الحمار و اما انا و الغلام فنذهب الى هناك و نسجد ثم نرجع اليكما.
 6- فاخذ ابراهيم حطب المحرقة و وضعه على اسحق ابنه و اخذ بيده النار و السكين فذهبا كلاهما معا.
 7- و كلم اسحق ابراهيم اباه و قال يا ابي فقال هانذا يا ابني فقال هوذا النار و الحطب و لكن اين الخروف للمحرقة.
 8- فقال ابراهيم الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني فذهبا كلاهما معا.
 9- فلما اتيا الى الموضع الذي قال له الله بنى هناك ابراهيم المذبح و رتب الحطب و ربط اسحق ابنه و وضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب.
 10- ثم مد ابراهيم يده و اخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه.
 11- فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء و قال ابراهيم ابراهيم فقال هانذا.
 12- فقال لا تمد يدك الى الغلام و لا تفعل به شيئا لاني الان علمت انك خائف الله فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني.
 13- فرفع ابراهيم عينيه و نظر و اذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه فذهب ابراهيم و اخذ الكبش و اصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه.
 14- فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يراه حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى.
 15- و نادى ملاك الرب ابراهيم ثانية من السماء.
 16- و قال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر و لم تمسك ابنك وحيدك.
 17- اباركك مباركة و اكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر و يرث نسلك باب اعدائه.
 18- و يتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض من اجل انك سمعت لقولي.
 19- ثم رجع ابراهيم الى غلاميه فقاموا و ذهبوا معا الى بئر سبع و سكن ابراهيم في بئر سبع.





هنا نبدأ في التفصيل بالرغم من أن الكلام أوضح من الوضوح بوضوح !

*

*تعبير ( إبنك وحيدك ) هو عن إسحق فقط وصحيح جداً وقاطع لأن من الأساس إبراهيم في هذا الوقت كان قد غادره إسماعيل وأمه فهو فعلا وحيده لأنه الوحيد الذي هو باقي معه لان اسماعيل وامه قد طُردا وتاها وانتهى ذكرهما وفي أول الأصحاح يؤكد لنا الوحي الإلهي هذا الكلام بعبارة " **بعد هذه الامور** " ليؤكد أن إسماعيل خارج الصورة تماماً ( الكادر ) !! فلم يبقى مع إبراهيم سوى إسحق ولهذا قيل عنه " إبنك وحيدك "*
*النص يقول " إبنك وحيدك " ولم يقل " إبنك بكرك " فكلامكم كله باطل ولا اساس له لان اسحق هو فعلا وحيده وهو فعلا على الجانب الآخر بكره ( من سارة ) فالنص لم يقل " بكرك " لكي يتفلسف الجهلة !*
*اسم إسماعيل من الأساس لم يذكر في كل الأصحاح فأين هو ؟ فكيف يأتي أس شخص ويدفعه الى الكتاب المقدس ؟!!!:nunu0000:*
*اسم " إسحق " جاء في هذه النصوص خمس مرات و أربعة منهم لم يختلف عليهم أحد هذا بالإضافة الى ان اي مرة واحدة يتم فيها ذكر الإسم هنا فالموضوع المنهي أصلا ينتهي مرة أخرى ! فلو سلمنا جدلاً أن الإسم في الآية رقم ( 2 ) مضاف فلن يفرق في اي شيء لانه تم ذكره في ذات القصة أربعة مرات أخرى ، واحدة منها تكفي لنسف الشبهة !*
*أما عن الجزء الأخير فمن غير البحث فيه اساسا هو كالعادة جزء ساقط لان النص اليوناني السبعيني به اسم اسحق وكذلك الفلجيت اللاتيني للقديس جيروم*
*
فالموضوع كله مجرد أكذوبة إسلامية يضحكون بها على من أعطوهم الثقة في تعليمهم فعلموهم الأكاذيب !!!

فأين الشبهة من الأساس لكي نرد علها ؟ فلا يوجد ولا شيء واحد يقيمها كشبهة !!*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

كلامك في الصميم يا مولكا
فضلا على ان لا أحد من المسلمين اصلا يستطيع اثبتن نسل رسولهم الي اسماعيل !!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ولا احد يعرف اسم الذبيح من القران بل واكبر الصحابة اقروا بان ابن الموعد المبشر به هو اسحق
فاين الموضوع من اساسه اذا كان منهار قبل ان يبدأ
شعوب مفلسة بترمم دين منهدم من اساسه بالعاب طفولية *
*ولا تستطيعوا ان ترجعوا نسب رسول العرب الى اسماعيل بسند متصل ناهيك انكوا وضعتوا اسماء لا تمت بصلة لاسماعيل امثال عدنان ولا تعرفوا من اى اولاد اسماعيل اتى هذا المدعو رسولا لكم
حقا انه العته الاسلامى الحاد*


----------



## اوراد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ومن هم اكبر الصحابه الذين اقروا بان المبشر الموعود هو اسحاق
دليلك لو سمحت ؟
بعدين انت فرحان ليه وبايه اذا كان اليهود اصلا يكرهونكم وغير معترفين فيكم وهم من صلبو المسيح
شادد ظهرك على ايه !!


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أكتوبر 2010)

> ومن هم اكبر الصحابه الذين اقروا بان المبشر الموعود هو اسحاق
> دليلك لو سمحت ؟


*بس كدا اتفضل*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4745


> بعدين انت فرحان ليه وبايه اذا كان اليهود اصلا يكرهونكم وغير معترفين فيكم وهم من صلبو المسيح
> شادد ظهرك على ايه !!


*كويس انك عارف انهم صلبوا المسيح او بمعنى اصح طلبوا من الرومان ان يقتل 
كويس ياحبيبى انك عارف*


----------



## اوراد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اول شي الرابط خالي من اي دليل على صحة كلامك
ثانيا اذا كنت تستشهد بالقران وتاخذه حجه علينا فانصحك بقراءة الايه جيدا وملاحظة ترتيب الاحداث
*قال الله تعالى عن إبراهيم عليه السلام { فبشرناه بغلام حليم * فلما بلغ معه السعى قال يا بنى إنى أرى فى المنام أنى أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدنى إن شاء الله من الصابرين * فلما أسلما وتله للجبين . وناديناه أن يا إبراهيم . قد صدقت الرؤيا إنا كذلك نجزى المحسنين * إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين * وفديناه بذبح عظيم * وتركنا عليه فى الآخرين * سلام على إبراهيم . كذلك نجزى المحسنين * إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين * وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين . وباركنا عليه وعلى إسحاق ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين } الصافات : 101 -113 ، وقال عند الكلام عن الملائكة لما جاءت إبراهيم بالبشرى { وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب } هود : 71 *


*وفي المواهب وشرحها للزرقاني وابن جرير وابن مردويه والثعلبي في تفاسيرهم عن معاوية ابن أبي سفيان قال كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتاه أعرابي، فقال يا رسول الله خَلَّفتُ البلاد يابسا، والماء يابسا، وفي نسخة الكلأ يابسا، وخلفت المال عابسا، هلك المال وضاع العيال، فعد عليَّ مما أفاء الله عليك يا ابن الذبيحين، فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم ينكر عليه، والحديث حسن بل صححه الحاكم والذهبي لتقوّيه بتعدد طرقه . *


*وجاء فى كتب السيرة أن عبد المطلب نذر إن رزقه الله عشرة بنين ليذبحن أحدهم قربانا لله ، وذلك عندما منعته قريش من حفر زمزم ولم يكن معه إذ ذاك إلا ولده الحارث ، وعندما رزق بالبنين وأراد أن يوفى بنذره جاءت القرعة على عبد الله " والد النبىصلى الله عليه وسلم بعد " حتى افتدى أخيرا بمائة من الإبل ، ولهذا روى أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " أنا ابن الذبيحين " أى إسماعيل الذى أمر الله أباه إبراهيم بذبحه ، وعبد الله والده ، الذى كان سيذبح *


*قال ابن أبي حاتم : وروي عن علي وابن عمر وأبي هريرة , وأبي الطفيل , وسعيد بن المسيب , وسعيد بن جبير , والحسن ومجاهد , والشعبي , ومحمد بن كعب , وأبي جعفر محمد بن علي , وأبي صالح أنهم قالوا : الذبيح هو إسماعيل عليه السلام *

*عندما بشر الله إبراهيم وسارة بإسحاق عن طريق الملائكة ، جاء فى البشارة { ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب } هود : 71 ، يعنى أن إسحاق سيولد ويكبر ويتزوج ويولد له يعقوب ، فهل يعقل بعد الاطمئنان على حياة إسحاق أن يذبحه أبوه ؟ إنه لو ذبحه فمن أين يكون يعقوب ؟ هذا دليل قوى على أن الذبيح هو إسماعيل . *

*(17فَسَمِعَ اللهُ صَوْتَ الْغُلاَمِ. وَنَادَى مَلاَكُ اللهِ هَاجَرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَا لَكِ يَا هَاجَرُ؟ لاَ تَخَافِي لأَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِصَوْتِ الْغُلاَمِ حَيْثُ هُوَ. 18قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلاَمَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ لأَنِّي سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً».) تكوين 21: 17-18 

**سأجعله أمة عظيمة. فالأمة تختلف عن الشعب. فالأمة هى عدة دول يجمعهم شىء مشترك : مثل اللغة أو الدين فنقول الأمة العربية أى البلاد الناطقة باللغة العربية ، ونقول الأمة الإسلامية أى الدول التى تُدين بالإسلام. 

وإذا قرأت نص الذبيح فى (تكوين 22: 2) تجد أنه يقول له: خذ ابنك وحيدك الذى تحبه. فلو كان وُلِدَ إسحاق ، فلا يمكن أن يكون له ابن وحيد ، أو لكان سأله أيهما ! ولو أراد الله بالذبيح إسحاق أو لو كان إسحاق قد ولِدَ عند هذا الإختبار الصعب ، أو لو كان الذبيح غير محبوب ومقبول عند أبيه ومرضى عليه منه ، فلا تتبقى قيمة للأضحية! ولو كان يحب إسحاق فقط لكان نبى الله ظالماً ، ولكان إلهه أيضاً ظالماً أن يُشجعه على التمادى فى الظلم بهذه التسمية! ولما قبح الكلام فى عينى إبراهيم عندما طردت سارة هاجر وابنها. **
ويُستنتَج من كل ما سبق أنه : 

لم يكن هناك ابناً بكراً لإبراهيم عليه السلام إلا إسماعيل. 

وأن إسماعيل من أبناء إبراهيم المقربين إلى إسماعيل والمرضى عنهم لدى الله سبحانه وتعالى ، فقد استجاب الله لدعاء أبيه فى إكثار نسله ، وباركه (أى جعل النبوة فى نسله). 

وأنه لو كان إسحاق قد ولِدَ قبل رؤيا الذبح ، لما كان لها معنى فى إثبات حب إبراهيم لله ، لأنه سيكون فى هذه الحالة عنده البديل. 

وأن بشارة الله بميلاد إسحاق هى مكافأة لإبراهيم عليه السلام على طاعته لله. 

وأن بنو إسرائيل قد وضعوا إسحاق بدلاً من إسماعيل ، ليكون هو شعب الله المختار الذى افتداه الله ليرث الأرض الموعودة ، وإبعاد أى نسل آخر ينازعها هذا الميراث. لذلك صحّحَ عيسى عليه السلام هذه المفاهيم بقوله: (42قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا؟ 43لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ. 44وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ».) متى 21: 42-44 


ولو كان إسحاق هو الذبيح ، لاتخذ بنو إسرائيل من الفداء سنة لهم ولذكروها فى مناسبات مختلفة ، ولكننا نجد أن الفداء عند بنى إسرائيل يرتبط بالخروج من مصر ، ولا نجد إشارة من قريب أو بعيد لذكرى فداء إسحق: («وَيَكُونُ مَتَى أَدْخَلَكَ الرَّبُّ أَرْضَ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ .. .. 12أَنَّكَ تُقَدِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ كُلَّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ وَكُلَّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ نِتَاجِ الْبَهَائِمِ الَّتِي تَكُونُ لَكَ. الذُّكُورُ لِلرَّبِّ. .. .. 14«وَيَكُونُ مَتَى سَأَلَكَ ابْنُكَ غَداً: مَا هَذَا؟ تَقُولُ لَهُ: بِيَدٍ قَوِيَّةٍ أَخْرَجَنَا الرَّبُّ مِنْ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. 15وَكَانَ لَمَّا تَقَسَّى فِرْعَوْنُ عَنْ إِطْلاَقِنَا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَتَلَ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بِكْرِ النَّاسِ إِلَى بِكْرِ الْبَهَائِمِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَذْبَحُ لِلرَّبِّ الذُّكُورَ مِنْ كُلِّ فَاتِحِ رَحِمٍ وَأَفْدِي كُلَّ بِكْرٍ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِي.) خروج 13: 11-16


بانتظار الرد​
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> السؤال الوحيد الباقى-بالنسبة للابن البكر الذى قدمه ابراهيم للذبح ونال من الله العهد لأجله-قلت لك فى مشاركة سابقة ان علماء المسلمين 00اتهموا اليهود بوضع اسم اسحاق فى هذا النص حسدا لأخوانهم -بنى اسماعيل-واستدلوا على ذلك بان النص يقول:خذابنك بكرك- ومن المعلوم ان البكر يكون هو أول الذرية-وهو اسماعيل- لأن اسحاق هو المولود الثانى لابراهيم- ثم لما تم اكتشاف مخطوطات -قمران- ظهر فيها أن النص ليس فيه اسحاق- فقط- خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه !- لكننى وجدت اجابتك تقتصر على نقل النص كاملا من سفر التكوين - دون الاجابة على استدلالات المعترضين- فان أمكنك 00اعطنى اجابة مقنعة00وان لم يمكن 00فليست هذه المسئلة طلب رئيسى عندى - المهم عندى هو أن الله لايترك الكذاب0وقد اتفقنا عليها-ولك منى الف تحية


سلام ونعمة

هذة الشبهة اساسا عبارة عن اكذوبة .
اسمحلى افندها فى 3 نقط .

1- كذب الادعاء وعدم منطقيته
2- مفاجأة سارة فى مخطوطات قمران (مخطوطات قمران تذكر ان اسحق هو الذبيح )
3- مفاجأة عن اسماعيل فى كتابات اليهود التى ترجع الى ما قبل الميلاد .



1- كذب الادعاء وعدم منطقيته
هذة الشبهة اساسا وضعها شخص .. نقل ترجمة احد المترجمين لجزء من المخطوطات ( المعروفة باسم genesis commentary ) وبالتحديد مخطوطة Q252

هذا هو النص كما ورد فى المخطوطة

_6_ and its children. And the remnant […] forever. _Gen 22:10-12_ And Abra/ha/m 
_7_ stretched out his hand [… the hea]ven 
And he told him: « No[w …] _8_ 
your beloved f[rom me …] _9_
_10-11_ […] 
El-Shaddai will bl[ess …] _12_ 
the blessing of your father [Abraham …] _13_
_14_ … […you wi[ll […]​ 

وترجمتها بالعربية
7 ومد يديه ( ... السمـ ) اء
8 واخبره الآ ( ن .................)
9 محبوبك مـ( نى ............. )
10 ( ........... )
11 ( ........... )
12 الله القدير سيبا ( رك .............)
13 البركة التى لابيك ( ابراهيم ........)
14 ( ........ ) انت سو (ف .........)

(.... ) تعنى ان هذا الجزء مفقود وغير موجود فى المخطوطة .. قد يتوقع المترجم تكملة الكلمة فيضعها بين الاقواس

طبعا الامر لا يحتاج الى تعليق .. فالمخطوطة التى يستند عليها هى مخطوطة متهالكة ضاع منها اجزاء كبيرة جدا . فهذة القصاصة من المخطوطة لم توضح من الاساس ان الله امر ابراهيم بانه سيذبح ابنه او ان ابراهيم همّ ليذبح احد .. 

فكيف يقول المدعى .. المخطوطة لم تذكر اسحق ؟؟ ... فى الحقيقة هى لم تذكر اسحق ولم تذكر ذبيحة ولم تذكر اى شئ .. لانها متهالكة وضاع منها اجزاء كبيرة حتى ان الجزء 10 و11 ضائعين تماما .




2- مفاجأة سارة فى مخطوطات قمران (مخطوطات قمران تذكر ان اسحق هو الذبيح )
المخطوطة Q225 فى القصاصة الثانية فى العمود الاول

نصها عبريا

10[אל אל]‬והים וישטים את אברהם בישחק ויאמר[‬ א]לוהים
11 ‬[אל אבר]‬הם קח את בנכה את ישחק את יחיד[‬כה אשר]
12 ‬[אותו אהב*]תה והעלהו לי לעולה על אחד ההרי[ם הגבוה]ים
13 ‬[אשר אומר]‬ לכה ויק[‬ום וי*]ל[‬ך *]מן הבארות על *.[‬*…‬*]​ 
وترجمتها انجليزى
to G]od and accused Abraham with regard to Isaac. And [G]od said _10]_
_11_ [to Abra]ham: « Take your son, Isaac, [your] only one, [whom] 
_12_ you [love], and offer him to me as a burnt-offering on one of the [high] mountains 
which I will tell] you ». And he ar[ose, and we]n[t] from the wells up to […] _13_]​ 

الامر واضح وضوح الشمس ..
فها هو نص صريح يذكر الحادثة بوضوح .. وسوضح ان الله امر ابراهيم ان يأخذ ابنه اسحق وحيده ليقدمه محرقه على الجبل.

وهنا ظهر كذب المدعيين الذين قالوا ان المخطوطات لم تذكر اسحق كونه الذبيح .


3- مفاجأة عن اسماعيل فى كتابات اليهود التى ترجع الى ما قبل الميلاد .
المصدر هو من الترجومات الارامية التى ترجع الى ما قبل الميلاد .

ترجوم سودو يوناثان بن عزيل [الارامى] ( فى تكوين 21: 9 )
וחמת שרה ית ברה דהגר מצריתא דילידת לאברהם מגחך לפולחנא נוכראה וגחין לייי


Sarah observed the son of Hagar the Mizreitha, whom she bare to Abraham, mocking with a strange worship, and bowing to the Lord​ 


واترك الحكم للقارئ


----------



## اوراد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ولماذا تثق في كلام اليهود رغم عدائهم لكم؟!!
يعتقد اليهود انهم شعب الله المختار وان غيرهم مجرد حيوانات 
فحين يكون الذبيح اسماعيل هذا شي لن يرضيهم فقاموا بتزوير التاريخ وهذا شي ليس بجديد عليهم
فهم قتلة الانبياء فهل تعتقد ان تغيير التاريخ سيكون اصعب من قتل الانبياء
يهود كثر اهتدوا للاسلام واعترفوا باشياء كثيره يعلمون بانها حق لكن يخفونها وينكرونها لاعتقادهم بانهم شعب الله المختار 
والدليل انها ديانه غير تبشيريه لا يريدون فيها غير بني اسرائيل


----------



## اوراد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

كما انني احييك اخي عبدالملك على الاسلوب الطيب الذي قلمانجده في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي رغم ان حوار اسلامي الا انه بالواقع استهزاء اسلامي والمفروض انه لا يكون يصدر من اناس يدينون باي ديانه سماويه اي كانت


----------



## اوراد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا ابن الملك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هذا الهراء يا عزيزى ..
شعب اليهود .. هو شعب اختاره الله بالذات ليكون منه الانبياء وليكونوا حاملين للنبوات .
لو عندك ذرة معرفة او اضطلاع .. لعرفت ان هذا الشعب كان عنده حرص عجيب على الحفاظ على كلمة الله .
ايام السبى كانوا بيخفوا الاسفار فى الارض علشان متضعش ومتتحرقش .. وبعضهم خد معاه الاسفار لحد بابل . ولو شوفت المخطوطات هتلاقيهم عندهم حرص شديد جدا فى الكتابة ولذلك اختلافات النسخ هى بسيطة جدا جدا جدا جدا بالنسبة لكتاب كبير مثل العهد القديم . دول لما كانوا بيكتبوا اسم ( يهوه ) فى المخطوطة .. كانوا لازم يغيروا اداة الكتابة ويكتبوا اسم يهوه .. وبعدين ميستخدموش اداة الكتابة دى تانى فى اى حاجة .

الله هو حكيم جدا جدا جدا جدا  فى اختيار اليهود ليكونوا شعبا حاملا للانبياء والنبوات تمهيدا لقدومه متجسدا فى العهد الجديد ..

هذا الموضوع مفتوح ليناقش هل مخطوطات قمران تحوى اسحق كونه الذبيح ام لا .. وتمت الاجابة كاملة .
فلا تتحفنا بمعلوماتك الضئيلة الخاطئة .


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*هنا مسيحيات
وهعيد واكرر تانى اكبر صحابة محمد قالوا ان الابن المبشر به والذبيح هو اسحق *
*افتخر رجل عند ابن مسعود فقال : أنا فلان ابن فلان ابن الأشياخ الكرام ، فقال عبد الله : ذاك يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله ابن إبراهيم خليل الله * *الراوي:       أبو الأحوص      المحدث:           ابن كثير           -   المصدر:  تفسير القرآن   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  7/27
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح


*


----------



## اوراد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*فسر لي كيف يكون مكتوب في سفر التكوين*
*خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه ؟*
*لم يكن اسحاق منذ ولدته وحيدا لانه كان له اخ*
*اذن فالمنطق يقول انه اسماعيل*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اوراد قال:


> *فسر لي كيف يكون مكتوب في سفر التكوين*
> *خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه ؟*
> *لم يكن اسحاق منذ ولدته وحيدا لانه كان له اخ*
> *اذن فالمنطق يقول انه اسماعيل*



لأن هاجر و اسماعيل كانوا تركوا ابراهيم و ذهبوا حسب طلب ساراي
فأصبح ابراهيم ليس له الا اسحق ابنه وحيده الآن



> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...72#post1146972
> اتفضل هنا



الحديث لا اصل له


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*واستكمالا لما عرضه ابن الملك لمخطوطة من مخطوطات قمران تشهد بان الكتاب المقدس قد نادى من الالاف السنين ان اسحق هو الابن الذبيح ولا يوجد سوى اطفال مصابون بعته فكرى بينادوا انه ابن الجارية بس دا بعيد عن شنبتهم لان طبعا صحابة حمادة عارفين هو بيسرق منين وعارفين كويس اوى ان اسحق هو الذبيح
استعراضا لمخطوطة اخرى توضح اسم اسحق جليا للاطفال اعزائنا المسلمين* *قصدى المفلسين*
*مخطوطة الاليبو*
*1** א ויהי אחר הדברים האלה והאלהים נסה את אברהם ויאמר אליו אברהם ויאמר הנני 2 ב ויאמר קח נא את בנך את יחידך אשר אהבת את יצחק ולך לך אל ארץ המריה והעלהו שם לעלה על אחד ההרים אשר אמר אליך 3 ג וישכם אברהם בבקר ויחבש את חמרו ויקח את שני נעריו אתו ואת יצחק בנו ויבקע עצי עלה ויקם וילך אל המקום אשר אמר לו האלהים 4 ד ביום השלישי וישא אברהם את עיניו וירא את המקום--מרחק 5 ה ויאמר אברהם אל נעריו שבו לכם פה עם החמור ואני והנער נלכה עד כה ונשתחוה ונשובה אליכם 6 ו ויקח אברהם את עצי העלה וישם על יצחק בנו ויקח בידו את האש ואת המאכלת וילכו שניהם יחדו 7 ז ויאמר יצחק אל אברהם אביו ויאמר אבי ויאמר הנני בני ויאמר הנה האש והעצים ואיה השה לעלה 8 ח ויאמר אברהם אלהים יראה לו השה לעלה בני וילכו שניהם יחדו*
*اسحق يا اطفالنا الاعزاء عودوا لنومكم السعيد احلام سعيدة *


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*الفلجاتا من القرن الرابع
**ait ei tolle filium tuum unigenitum quem diligis Isaac et vade in terram Visionis atque offer eum ibi holocaustum super unum montium quem monstravero tibi*

*السبعينية من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد*
*Genesis 22:2 Greek OT: Septuagint with Diacritics
καὶ εἶπεν λαβὲ τὸν υἱόν σου τὸν ἀγαπητόν ὃν ἠγάπησας τὸν ισαακ καὶ πορεύθητι εἰς τὴν γῆν τὴν ὑψηλὴν καὶ ἀνένεγκον αὐτὸν ἐκεῖ εἰς ὁλοκάρπωσιν ἐφ' ἓν τῶν ὀρέων ὧν ἄν σοι εἴπω**
عايزين مين تانى نجبلكم اسحق نفسه يقولكم انا اللى ابويا كان هيدبحنى 
اياك ربنا يشفيكم يا بدو *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2404713&postcount=7​


----------



## اوراد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وهل من المعقول ان يظل الرب منتظر كل هذه السنوات ذهاب هاجر واسماعيل ليطلب من ابراهيم ان يذبح اسحاق !!
المنطق هو انه في قمة فرح ابراهيم بابنه الذي انتظره سنوات ياتي الاختبار من الرب بذبحه ليختبر الرب قوته ايمانه لا ان ينتظر كل تلك السنوات وبعد ان يرزق بابنه الثاني لياتي الاختبار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اوراد قال:


> وهل من المعقول ان يظل الرب منتظر كل هذه السنوات ذهاب هاجر واسماعيل ليطلب من ابراهيم ان يذبح اسحاق !!
> المنطق هو انه في قمة فرح ابراهيم بابنه الذي انتظره سنوات ياتي الاختبار من الرب بذبحه ليختبر الرب قوته ايمانه لا ان ينتظر كل تلك السنوات وبعد ان يرزق بابنه الثاني لياتي الاختبار


ن*عم من المعقول جدا بل ذهاب هاجر واسماعيل يجعل الأمر أكثر صغوبة على إبراهيم فبعد ذهــــــاب هاجر واسمــــــــاعيل أصبح لديه ابن وحيد فقط .

*


----------



## اوراد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وهل معنى هذا ان ولادة اسماعيل كانت غلطه ؟
اذن الحكمه من ولادته ؟
وايضا في حال اسحاق بعد ذهاب اسماعيل لم يكن وحيد لان اسماعيل على قيد لحياة لم يمت 
ولو كان قد مات يكون في هذه الحاله اسحاق فعلا وحيد ...اليس هذا هو المنطق


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			المنطق هو انه في قمة فرح ابراهيم بابنه الذي انتظره سنوات ياتي الاختبار  من الرب بذبحه ليختبر الرب قوته ايمانه لا ان ينتظر كل تلك السنوات وبعد ان  يرزق بابنه الثاني لياتي الاختبار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا هو عدم المنطق ذاته ، فهذا تعريفه !

إذ انه من المنطقي أن كلما رأي إبراهيم ابنه امامه لأيام ولأسابيع وشهور وسنين إلى ان اصبح شاباً وبعد كل هذه العِشرة أن يقتله إبراهيم بنفسه خصوصا أن ابراهيم كان قد كبر أكثر وأكثر في هذه الأيام !!




			وهل معنى هذا ان ولادة اسماعيل كانت غلطه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم




			اذن الحكمه من ولادته ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو الغلط له حكمة !!؟؟
دا انت منطقي بشكل !!!!!!!!!!!!!




			وايضا في حال اسحاق بعد ذهاب اسماعيل لم يكن وحيد لان اسماعيل على قيد لحياة لم يمت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ ، لانه قال له " وحيدك " ولم يقل له الذي على قيد الحياة فلا داعي للتدليس

فإبراهيم كان معه إبن واحد فقط في هذه الأيام وهو اسحق وحيده




			ولو كان قد مات يكون في هذه الحاله اسحاق فعلا وحيد ...اليس هذا هو المنطق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ

هل كان مع ابراهيم اي احد آخر ؟؟؟


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

> وهل من المعقول ان يظل الرب منتظر كل هذه السنوات ذهاب هاجر واسماعيل ليطلب من ابراهيم ان يذبح اسحاق !!



من المعقول لمن لديه عقل يعقل



> المنطق هو انه في قمة فرح ابراهيم بابنه الذي انتظره سنوات ياتي الاختبار من الرب بذبحه ليختبر الرب قوته ايمانه لا ان ينتظر كل تلك السنوات وبعد ان يرزق بابنه الثاني لياتي الاختبار



لا يا راجل
دا سيادتك بتكتب فيلم العيد ولا ايه؟


----------



## اوراد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بدل من الاستهزاء رد على كلامي
ثانيا هل من المعقول ان يخطا الرب ؟
المفروض ان الرب يعلم الغيب وهو خالق كل شي وهو من يقول كن فيكون اذن لماذا يرزق ابراهيم باسماعيل وهو يعلم كل الاحداث الي ستحدث لاحقا
ثم كيف يكون اسحاق وحيده واسماعيل موجود فلو كان ابراهيم ذبح اسحاق فعلا فمن المنطق انه سيذهب للبحث عن اسماعيل ليعوضه عن فقدان اسحاق لانه ابنه ايضا
لكن لا استغرب ماتقوله ان الرب يخطا لانكم تقولون ان الرب صلب لفداء البشر والتكفير عن خطاياهم !!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

> المفروض ان الرب يعلم الغيب وهو خالق كل شي وهو من يقول كن فيكون اذن لماذا يرزق ابراهيم باسماعيل وهو يعلم كل الاحداث الي ستحدث لاحقا


*لأن الله أعطى الحريه للإنسان فهو لا يجبره ووفقا لهذه الحريه يتحمل كل إنسان نتائج خطأه 
ولكى تعلم أن هذا هو الله لم يتغير اسلوبه من الأزل تجده لم يمحو تلك المدعوه ديانات وعاقبتها هلاك الإنسان هلاك أبدى.*


> ثم كيف يكون اسحاق وحيده واسماعيل موجود


*سؤال مكرر تمت الإجابه عليه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			بدل من الاستهزاء رد على كلامي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل لا تجيد القراءة أيضا ؟؟




			ثانيا هل من المعقول ان يخطا الرب ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اين اخطأ ؟؟




			المفروض ان الرب يعلم الغيب وهو خالق كل شي وهو من يقول كن فيكون اذن لماذا  يرزق ابراهيم باسماعيل وهو يعلم كل الاحداث الي ستحدث لاحقا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا : ما علاقة اسماعيل بالموضوع اساسا ؟؟
ثانيا : الرب اعطى الوعد لإبراهيم بالنسبة لأسحق وليس لإسماعيل مطلقا !
ثالثا : زواج ابراهيم من هاجر كان بمشيئة بشرية وليس من الله من حيث التوجيه !
رابعا : نعم يعلم الغيب وقد برهنا على كل شيء !




			ثم كيف يكون اسحاق وحيده واسماعيل موجود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



امة لا تقرأ !!

قلنا وغنينا و انشدنا

ان اسماعيل لم يكن موجووووووووووووود ولذلك اسحق هو الوحيد !!!




			فلو كان ابراهيم ذبح اسحاق فعلا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو : حرف شعلقة في الجو !

لا يوجد إحتمالات بل الكتاب المقد قد حسم كل شيء !




			فمن المنطق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من الذي قال أن اسحق قد ذبح أصلا ؟؟

انت عمرك كام شهر ؟؟؟




			ليعوضه عن فقدان اسحاق لانه ابنه ايضا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو انت بتقول ان ابراهيم قتل اسحق ؟!!




			لكن لا استغرب ماتقوله ان الرب يخطا لانكم تقولون ان الرب صلب لفداء البشر والتكفير عن خطاياهم !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لك حق أن تقل هذا و أكثر فأنت من المضللين ولا تعمل عقلك في شيء بل حتى لا تقرأ !!!

*


----------



## اوراد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لم اقل انه ذبحه ولكي افترض و راح تقول لا يوجد  افتراضات 
واتمنى انك انت تفتح عقلك شوي بدل الضلال الي انت فيه 
كل ردود المسيحيين استهزاء مع ان هذامخالف لتعاليم يسوع لى ما اظن
ولو كانت حججكم قويه لكانت الردود غير ذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			لم اقل انه ذبحه ولكي افترض و راح تقول لا يوجد  افتراضات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


غصب عنك ، لا يوجد إفتراضات
هو احنا بنلعب ؟؟
الكتاب قال كل شيء !!
انت داخل تهرج ؟

قلت لك ، كم عمرك ؟




			واتمنى انك انت تفتح عقلك شوي بدل الضلال الي انت فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا انا ضال عن الضلال اللي انت فيه !




			كل ردود المسيحيين استهزاء مع ان هذامخالف لتعاليم يسوع لى ما اظن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

استهزاء بمين ؟
انت لا تستحق الإستهزاء اصلاً !!

انت منطقي !




			ولو كانت حججكم قويه لكانت الردود غير ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الردود موجودة قبل أن تكتب في الموضوع أصلا وما كان هذا إلا وضعك انت ومنطقك الذي لا منطق فيه في خانة النور المبين*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*صراحة ، أحلى شيء في المسلم البسيط ، هو أنه يُسَلِم كل عقله ( إن وجد ) إلى شخص يثق به ثقة عمياء وينقل عنه دون أن يعلم أي شيء في الموضوع وها نحن مع مثل صريح للتدليس ..*



> قد جاء في التوراة: " إذا   كان لرجل امرأتان إحداهما محبوبة، والأخرى مكروهة، فإن كان الابن البكر   للمكروهة، فيوم يقسم لبنيه ما كان له لا يحل له أن يقدم ابن المحبوبة بكراً   على ابن المكروهة البكر. بل يعرف ابن المكروهة بكراً ليعطيه نصيب اثنين  في  كل ما يوجد عنده، لأنه هو أول قدرته له حق البكورية " (التثنية 21/15 - 17)،




*أيها المدلس ، هل هذا ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟

الآيات تقول :

*[Q-BIBLE]* 15- اذا كان لرجل امراتان احداهما محبوبة و الاخرى مكروهة فولدتا له بنين المحبوبة و المكروهة فان كان الابن البكر للمكروهة.
 16- فيوم يقسم لبنيه ما كان له لا يحل له ان يقدم ابن المحبوبة بكرا على ابن المكروهة البكر.
 17- بل يعرف ابن المكروهة بكرا ليعطيه نصيب اثنين من كل ما يوجد عنده لانه هو اول قدرته له حق البكورية.
*[/Q-BIBLE]

* السؤال الأول :

 أين الجزء الأخضر في كلامك أو بمعنى أدق في كلام من نقلت عنه ؟*

*
السؤال الثاني :

عن ماذا تتكلم هذه الآيات ؟


السؤال الثالث :

هل ما في الآيات هنا فعله ، أو خالفه إبراهيم من الأساس ؟

السؤال الرابع :

هل كانسفر التثنية موجود أيام حياة إبراهيم على الأرض ؟*




*القادم هو رد على الكاتب الأصلي :*



> فهذا الأمر الإلهي لبني إسرائيل يعبر عن عدل الله، وهو به أولى، فهل تراه أجحف بحق إسماعيل ابن الجارية، وخالف ما سيشرعه لعباده من العدل.



* السؤال الأول :

**فعلا هذا الأمر الإلهي لبني إسرائيل ولكن هذا الأمر خاص بشريعة ماذا ؟؟*

*السؤال الثاني :

أين المخالفة ( المعارضة ) بين ما حدث في قصة إبراهيم وما هو قد كتب بعده ؟


*


> *هل ابن الجارية كان من المغضوب عليهم ؟*


*
ولا الضالين ، آمين ........ZzZzZzZzZ

مين اللي قال أنه كان مغضوب عليه أصلاً ؟

*


> *وإلا فماذا نقول عن (دان) و  (نفتالى) ابنى يعقوب من بلهة جارية راحيل؟ وماذا نقول  عن (جاد) و (أشير)  ابنى يعقوب أيضاً من زلفة جارية ليئة؟ إن هؤلاء من الأسباط  الاثنى عشر ،  ذرية يعقوب عليه السلام ، واقتران يعقوب لبلهة جارية راحيل ، وزلفة  جارية  ليئة مماثل لاقتران إبراهيم لهاجر جارية سارة.
> *



*ما بهم أساسا لكي أقول لهم ؟ لا اقل شيء !*



> *وقد حُسِبوا ضمن أولاده الشرعيين ، فكيف يعترفون بهؤلاء أبناء شرعيين ليعقوب  وينكرون ذلك على إسماعيل؟! *



*طبعا هذا تدليس ،،،*

*من الذي قال إن اسماعيل ليس إبن ابراهيم ، حتى إلى يومنا هذا ؟ من أنكر ؟؟*




> الاسباط عليهم السلام معترفين باسماعيل عليه السلام ليه انتو لا



*هذه هى النتيجة الطبيعة للجهل

من الذي لم انكر أن اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم يا فتى ؟؟*



> في الاخر اشكر الشاب المسلم الي صبر على استهتراتكم وحاول ان يحاوركم رغم استهزائكم بيه



*لم نستهزيء بأحد ولكن بكلامه لنا حق النقد فيه طالما لا يفهم ما نكتب او بالأحرى ما يكتب هو !!*


----------



## musleem (13 نوفمبر 2010)

???????????????????????????


----------



## The Antiochian (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما هو المطلوب أخي مسلم ؟؟؟*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل أوراد,,

لا ادري ان كانت النقطة الاساسية من نقاشك قد غابت عنك: ما الفائدة التي تجنيها ان كان اسماعيل هو الذبيح؟ ما الذي سيغير في محمد و دين محمد؟ أم هو هو جدال لمجرد الجدال؟

أسحق هو "رمز" مصغر للسيد المسيح كما هو باقي الحال مع الكثير من شخصيات الكتاب المقدس( يوسف ..جدعون.. داوود..) فما رمزية اسماعيل لمحمد؟

هل كان محمد هو الذي سيذبح عن البشرية؟ هل كان محمد سيحمل اخطاء البشرية؟ ما هو هدف جدالك؟ هل لديك على الاقل وجهة نظر فيما تقول؟


----------



## اوراد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الزميل مصلوب لاجلي 
اولا لا اعرف لماذا جميل من في المنتدى يكلمني على انني رجل فاسم اوراد اسم مؤنث .. انا زميله ولست زميل
ثانيا هذا ليس بجدال انما نقاش وانا اصدقك القول انه لم يرد بالقران ولا بالسنه النبويه عن شخصية الذبيح
وكل ما اناقشه هو استنتاجات وافكار تدور في بالي ونحن لا ننقص من شان نبي الله اسحاق حين ننكر انه هو الذبيح 
وسيدنا اسماعيل لا يرمز لشي بالنسبه لمحمد سوى انه نبي ابن نبي وهو من بنى الكعبه مع ابوه ابراهيم وهو ابو العرب جميعا
كما ان سيدنا محمد لم يكن سيذبح عن البشر .. لكنه ابن الذبيح ايضا فقد كان ابوه عبدالله سيذبح حين وقعت عليه القرعه لان جده عبدالمطلب نذر ا بلغ ابناؤه عشره انه سيذبح احدهم ولكن نجاه الله وافتداه ايضا


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> اولا لا اعرف لماذا جميل من في المنتدى يكلمني على انني رجل فاسم اوراد اسم مؤنث .. انا زميله ولست زميل



هذا لسبب :

1. لا نعرف ما هو الإسم او ماذا يعني من الأساس
2. ان علامة الجنس ( اي ذكر ام انثى ) تشير الى انكي ذكر " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 " فهذه تشير الى انكي ذكر ..
*
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميلة أوراد,,


اوراد قال:


> الزميل مصلوب لاجلي
> اولا لا اعرف لماذا جميل من في المنتدى يكلمني على انني رجل فاسم اوراد اسم مؤنث .. انا زميله ولست زميل
> ثانيا هذا ليس بجدال انما نقاش وانا اصدقك القول انه لم يرد بالقران ولا بالسنه النبويه عن شخصية الذبيح
> وكل ما اناقشه هو استنتاجات وافكار تدور في بالي ونحن لا ننقص من شان نبي الله اسحاق حين ننكر انه هو الذبيح
> ...



حقك علي,, لكن أعتقد انك عندما سجلتي في المنتدى لم تضعي اشارة امام "أنثى" و لذلك اذا نظرت تحت اسمك ستجدين اشارة المذكر و ليس المؤنث.

زميلة أوراد:أعتقد أن هناك بعض المسلمات التي يجب اعادة التفكير بها و من بينها ما ذكرت عن بناء ابراهيم و اسماعيل للكعبة اذا لا يوجد اي شئ تاريخي يدل على هذا الحدث. لا بل لماذا سيبني ابراهيم كعبة ما؟ هل طلب الله منه ان يبني؟

و عودة الى "الذبيح" الذي يدور النقاش حوله هنا  :

لماذا سيحرف اليهود كتبهم من أجل شئ سيحدث بعد 2000 سنة من تاريخ كتابة سفر التكوين؟

و كيف وافق المسيحيون على مثل هذا التحريف( ان فرضنا انه يوجد)؟

حتى نحكم على اليهود يجب ان نعرف عنهم ( من خلال الكتاب المقدس). فانا لا استطيع ان احكم على شعب الامازيغ مثلا لانني لا اعرف شيئا عنهم.

الله أئتمن هذا الشعب على كلمته و كان ( الله) شخصيا هو الضامن لهذه الكلمة. فمع زيغان الشعب اليهودي و مع ابتعاده عن الله لا بل حتى عبادته للاصنام في مراحل منفرقة, الا أن الله لم يسمح ابدا ان تتعرض كلمته للتشويه او التحريف.

مع أن السيد المسيح قال عن أورشليم "قاتلة ألانبياء و راجمة المرسلين اليها" الا انه صادق على كتب اليهود, لا بل طلب ان يبحثوا فيها اكثر "   فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي."

اذا لدينا شهادتان : شهادة اليهود و هي العهد القديم و الذي يؤكد ان اسحق هو الذبيح و شهادة العهد الجديد و الذي يؤكد ايضا ان الذبيح هو اسحق. 

اذا اين المشكلة؟

تعالي ناخذ ايضا منحى اخر للنقاش هنا:

ان كان هناك تحريف ما( جدلا) , فحتما هذا التحريف تم قبل الميلاد اي قبل محمد و الاسلام على اقل تقدير بستمائة سنة. السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا:

هل كان من حرف اسم اسحق هم من الانبياء؟ اي تنباوا ان محمد سياتي بعد ستمائة سنة و لذلك حرفوه؟
ان كان جوابنا نعم, فنحن هنا امام أمر لا ثاني له
1- هؤلاء الانبياء هم من الله اذا لا يعرف الغيب الا الله وحده: اذا كان الامر كذلك فلا يستطيع نبي الله ان يغير كلامه لانه ببساطة مختار من قبل الله. فان كان الله قد اوحى لهم عن محمد, لما استطاعوا ان يغيروا كلمات الله" لن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا".

اذا ما هي هذه الشوشرة عن اسماعيل و اسحق؟

اقول لك: الله أعطى وعدا بالبركة لجميع قبائل الارض :فَبَشَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنْ «فِيكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ».

هذا الوعد كان يجب ان يتم في "نسل" ابراهيم اي السيد المسيح. و السيد المسيح اتى من ناحية الجسد من أسحق. 

من اجل اضافة هذه الصفة لمحمد و ليس للمسيح( بركة جميع العالم) اراد المسلمون( او محمد شخصيا) ان يفعلوا ذلك باي وسيلة. كيف؟ بادعاء ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل و بادعاء ان محمد هو من نسل اسماعيل.

لكن هذا ينقلنا الى نقطة اخرى:

لماذا لم يصرح الله بذلك في القران و علانية؟
 الجواب بسيط:

محمد كان يعلم جيدا ان قصة اسحق منتشرة في كل الجزيرة العربية و ذلك لوجود المسيحين و اليهود و لو ادعى خلاف ذلك لما صدقه احد و لجنى بنفسه على نفسه. كونه حاول اضفاء صفة نبي و خاتم انبياء على نفسه. فكيف سيجئ بتعليم مخالف لما قاله اهل الكتاب؟


كثير من الاحيان ما نناقش و لا ندري لماذا او حول ماذا و ما الهدف من ذلك. اعتقد ان الموروث الديني هو الدافع فقط. ان تجردنا و نظرنا بعين الفاحص, اعتقد ان الكثير من مفاهيمنا سيتغير.

كل المودة.


----------



## صلاح المسلم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ولكن اسحاق عليه السلام
كان في فلسطين
ولما طلب الله من ابراهيم ذبح ابنه
طلب منه ذبح ابنه اسماعيل في مكة المكرمة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

صلاح المسلم قال:


> ولكن اسحاق عليه السلام
> كان في فلسطين
> ولما طلب الله من ابراهيم ذبح ابنه
> طلب منه ذبح ابنه اسماعيل في مكة المكرمة


*الموضوع كله فى اورشليم  وليس مكه.
*


----------

